# My last button



## UncleBenBen (Sep 21, 2017)

Here we go. I got offered 95% by a jeweler that my wife has known since high school.(also the man we bought our wedding rings from) He was kind enough to spend 2 or 3 hours with me that day, showing me around his workshop, talking to me about how he deals with refineries on his scrap at 50 to 80 grand at a time. He also gave me a sheet of asbestos, which was really kind of him. 

So after all that I told him I would take 90% for the button. I guess he was impressed enough with that that he offered to save up a bag of sweeps for me, to see what I would bring back. So that 5 percent may turn into a decent profit soon!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 21, 2017)

Cant beat that!

Glad you found a good deal buddy! Got to love more work!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks Topher! 
I should probably stop back by his shop soon and remind him. He had a minor stroke about 6 years ago, so his short term memory isn't quite all there. Still, just a great guy though!


----------

